# S&W AR-15 $533 shipped



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

If anyone is interested GrabAGun has Smith and Wesson M&P-15 Sport II on sale right now for $525 plus $7.99 shipping. That is more than $100 less than I have ever seen them sell for. Just passing the info along.

https://grabagun.com/smith-and-wesson-mp15-sport-ii-5-56mm-16.html


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw that and was tempted to buy another.
I bought one from Kentucky Gun Company last year for $518 shipped but this is the best price I've seen since. Much cheaper than anybody in town for sure.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PSA has some good deals right now. You can get complete guns for under $500 shipped with Magpul stock and grip. Variety of different uppers to choose from.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> PSA has some good deals right now. You can get complete guns for under $500 shipped with Magpul stock and grip. Variety of different uppers to choose from.


I've been looking into these,I've heard pretty good reviews but how do they shoot? I don't need micro sub moa accuracy, just a truck gun for when I go to Walmart on mobile highway or navy boulevard! Lol


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

PSA has been knocking it out of the park since Black Friday.
I bought a ton of stuff from them.
Bud's used to be the big Dawg in Internet sales but PSA, Grabagun and Kentucky Gun Company have been kicking their butt for a while now.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> I've been looking into these,I've heard pretty good reviews but how do they shoot? I don't need micro sub moa accuracy, just a truck gun for when I go to Walmart on mobile highway or navy boulevard! Lol


Just don't leave it in your car with the doors unlocked, like the rest of Escambia County.


----------

